# Homebrew Talk 3D Print Thread.



## Ballaratguy (23/12/22)

Just putting it out there for people with 3d printers and also into brewing. What ingenious (or maybe not so) have you come up with to make life in the brewery better/easier. (Maybe you didn’t actually design it (like me) but have found an stl file that has helped tremendously
The sharing of pics and files should be encouraged


----------



## Hangover68 (24/12/22)

I've printed tap covers for my taps and looking at some tap handles with provision for labels.


----------



## Ballaratguy (24/12/22)

I’ve seen a font label holder with a slot so you can just slide your printed label into it


----------



## Hangover68 (26/12/22)

Ballaratguy said:


> I’ve seen a font label holder with a slot so you can just slide your printed label into it


Thats one i think i'll print.


----------



## MarkV (2/1/23)

Hangover68 said:


> Thats one i think i'll print.


My son just set up his 3d printer. Would welcome some ideas. The label holder is a neat idea 
I’ve also heard of keg post collar.


----------



## Ballaratguy (2/1/23)

Google beer 3d print to find lots of prints. Be careful with some of them as they can be pay for file


----------



## pete-ej20 (Monday at 11:03 AM)

I made some 3D printed custom tap decals like this











More info here for anyone interested









Custom 3D Printed Beer Tap Decals


Everything homebrewing and beer related, including recipes, reviews, guides, tips, tricks, equipment, trends & insights.




www.biralleebrewing.com


----------



## AHB_Admin (Monday at 9:09 PM)

pete-ej20 said:


> I made some 3D printed custom tap decals like this


Nice!
There's certainly a lot we can do with a 3D printer.


----------



## Ballaratguy (Tuesday at 10:23 AM)

pete-ej20 said:


> I made some 3D printed custom tap decals like this
> 
> View attachment 123068
> 
> ...


They look really good


----------



## pete-ej20 (Wednesday at 1:23 PM)

Ballaratguy said:


> They look really good


thanks! Finish isn't spectacular on them, but for a garage kegerator I think they're neat, and provide a nice little keepsake for each of my brews - once their done I stick a magnet to them and keep them on the side of the fridge.


----------



## Hangover68 (Thursday at 4:46 PM)

Is the STL file available ?


----------



## CJW (Thursday at 9:47 PM)

Have you used the brass thread inserts for the tap handle thread? They appear to be designed for timber handles with a deep thread instead of the normal knurling.

I am wondering if it is best to try and use them or try and tap/thread the plastic itself.


----------



## JimmyMcFiddlesticks (Yesterday at 9:28 AM)

You can print the thread in the tap handles very easily.


----------



## pete-ej20 (Yesterday at 10:37 AM)

JimmyMcFiddlesticks said:


> You can print the thread in the tap handles very easily.
> 
> View attachment 123077
> 
> ...


these are cool!


----------



## CJW (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

JimmyMcFiddlesticks said:


> You can print the thread in the tap handles very easily.
> 
> View attachment 123077
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps, I am new to 3D printing (just got a X1C) so still getting a feel for what will and wont work. I need to knock up a design now.


----------

